# Mercury Vesselview



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

You can add a simple hour meter to your ignition so it counts when the ignition is on. Hide the gauge under the console.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Ditto ^^^


----------



## Marker10 (Oct 29, 2017)

I ordered it since it’s PnP for my motor and downloaded the app for use, but still waiting on Mercury to process the order. The app is intuitive and user friendly, so now all that remains is to literally install it. I looked at installing an hour meter myself, and also got a quote from a local shop but he wanted just as much. I reviewed all the literature on Vesselview and it doesn’t effect the warranty, so it seemed like an ideal solution with additional features and can also serve as a benchmark for vessel speed, RPMs, etc... that an hour meter alone couldn’t specify. I will update this thread once installed if others are interested.


----------



## Vincent A Sawchuk (Jan 29, 2019)

I ordered a Vessel View unit for my 2019 Mercury 4-stroke 60hp with command thrust lower unit... I just received the Vessel View unit the other day but I'm waiting to get my skiff back from having some cosmetic glass work done. I'll also post feedback once I get it installed and out on the water.


----------



## Marker10 (Oct 29, 2017)

I ordered and installed the VesselView into my 50 without a hitch last week. It synced as designed with the app and gives all data as advertised. I put a pair of muffs on the lower unit and tested it in the driveway. It is an uneventful install on those motors designed with it in my mind and required only a few zip ties to get it to nestle into place. I am hoping for some better weather this weekend to put it through it’s paces and get a better understanding of how my outboard is running. Overall, I’m impressed with the system and data being relayed to the app.


----------

